# Hermit crab pics and Chicken pics



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 28, 2010)

The hermit crabs sitting in a container waiting for me to do their tank








This is 3 of 4 hermit crabs





Look at those buggy eyes,lol







Only a face a mother can love,lol








































He was trying to hide from me, also i think he is in a shell that is WAY too big for him



































































It was tank cleaning time, I took all the old sand out and put the new sand in, before doing so i made sure no one was buried trying to molt. I wet the left side of the sand so the sand is like sand castle consistency.






Put in everything in the tank, to the left is a hiddey wood, and on top a piece of Chola wood leading to a net. Underneath the net are the spare shells. All the way to the right is the salt water and fresh water, and plastic green plant hanging near the side incase they need an emergency way out.




















Checking out the fresh water bowl

























Here is the sad part, I have been extremely bad Hermie parent, the crab looking thing at the bottom of the pic is crab parts. One thing with hermit crabs is they need sand castle consistency sand so that they can bury themselves to molt their shells. I have been a bad parent and havent been misting the cage or sand and this poor hermit crab pulled a land molt. 






I came down and saw BODY PARTS :shock2:I , of course, thought the worse , i thought he was DEAD. So i scooped the parts out put them on the paper towel and examined them and they were "hollow", and the shell felt like it might have still had a crab in it, so in the Isolation tank the shell and the parts went. 








I strategically placed him so that if he moved i would know he was still alive and when i cam down the next day it had moved and when i tried looking in the shell i could feel him move, so i was happy that he was still alive. So i leave the parts in there and give him enough time to consume them, as he needs them to help with his current exoskeleton. He will stay in the ISO tank for about 2 weeks until it is safe for him to join his buds without fear that they will hurt him or even worse EAT him:toast: :eats: 






In this picture are the sheded body parts.




So of course i had to throw in pics of my GIRLS






The girls enjoying some Yogurt






Here is one of the white ones, we havent named the white ones cause they really all look the same,lol, and it is hard to tell them apart but as they get older and we can find more differences in them we will give them names.






This is Gerdi (I think,lol) 






This is Henrietta (I think, or it is the other way around with Gerti above,lol)






This is Chocolate Chip (my son named her) she is very friendly and when i take a chair in the pen she sits on my lap.







And again standing in the door wondering what i am doing,lol




One last set of pics, here is a butterfly that i saved from my GIRLS, he/she flew in there and couldnt get out so i got him/her out.








Then he/she wouldnt get off my finger,lol, so i was enjoying his/her BEAUTY.








































Lastly this is Brayden and he is telling you that you better go to my blog and read and comment on it or else,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 29, 2010)

those look like the most spoiled hermit crabs i have ever seen, lol. and im sure they're loving every minute of it


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 29, 2010)

great pics - i love looking at cute pics over breakfast! i know nothing about hermit crabs as pets sooo - do you have to give them a certain type of shell?? they look so pretty 

nice chickens too!

hops off to look a blog..


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you Sammi. They need shells that they can get into, what have no sharp stuff inside , you can use shells from the beach or buy them at the store, they also sell ones for hermit crabs but they are nothing but regular shells,lol.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 29, 2010)

Cool pictures! I'm sorta on the fence about hermit crabs, not sure if I like them or not 

The chickens are beautiful, I think that is so cool that chocolate chip will actually sit on your lap. Didn't realize chickens were that personable. Do you keep them for eggs? 

Love the butterfly pictures, very cool. I have seen more butterflies this year than I have in a long time. Not sure why, We did put in a small pond last year maybe that is attracting them?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2010)

I never like hermit crabs whenever i would hold one and it would start to crawl on my hand i would get the heebie geebies,lol. Not any more though, i actually think they are neat. 

Thank you i think my chickens are beautiful too, but i could be biased cause they are my girls,lol. I do keep them for eggs and eventually t hey will start laying for me,lol. They do have personalities Chocolate chip is the friendliest that way, she has even jumped up on my shoulder and sat but i take her off as i am afraid she is going to peck me in the eye,lol. Then there is Charlotte who is always under my feet so curious as to what i am doing and i pet her but she isnt so much for the sitting on my lap, and there are some others that will jump up on my lap too.

This is going to sound crazy but the butterflies around here seem to be attracted to my dog's poops,lol!!!!! I will go out and see these beautiful butterflies sitting on dog poop *BARF lol


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 29, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I never like hermit crabs whenever i would hold one and it would start to crawl on my hand i would get the heebie geebies,lol. Not any more though, i actually think they are neat.
> 
> Thank you i think my chickens are beautiful too, but i could be biased cause they are my girls,lol. I do keep them for eggs and eventually t hey will start laying for me,lol. They do have personalities Chocolate chip is the friendliest that way, she has even jumped up on my shoulder and sat but i take her off as i am afraid she is going to peck me in the eye,lol. Then there is Charlotte who is always under my feet so curious as to what i am doing and i pet her but she isnt so much for the sitting on my lap, and there are some others that will jump up on my lap too.
> 
> This is going to sound crazy but the butterflies around here seem to be attracted to my dog's poops,lol!!!!! I will go out and see these beautiful butterflies sitting on dog poop *BARF lol


Dont' get me wrong on the hermies, I am normally not a bug/reptile/crab (just what are they considered to be anyway?) person. But I do find there is something about these guys that make them interesting. I always look at them when I go to the petstore :biggrin2: Just don't know if I like them enough to take one home with me lol

If I lived some where that I could have a small barn I would love to have some chickens and a few goats. Not so sure I could eat chicken anymore though if I kept them as pets. And I hear you on the sitting on the shoulder thing. I have cockatiels that I don't like to sit on my shoulder due to pecking/picking on my jewlery and I always worry it could be an ear lobe or any eye or something that would hurt. Can't imagine a chicken on my shoulder!

Well if it is the dog poo that attracts the butterflies then that would be why they are in my yard as well. Especially since I have four dogs


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2010)

ha ha ha aaawwwww you saying you dont want to get a hermit crab and cuddle with it in your bed !!!!!!!!!!!! lol. I will cook chicken, not mine of course, and i sometimes feel guilty about it,lol.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 29, 2010)

Right, No hermie cuddling in my bed lol

So do you have any idea how long a chicken lives? (if left to live out its life) Do/will you continue to keep them as pets after their egg laying days are over?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2010)

they live on average i think 8-10 years, but of course there are exceptions. They will lay eggs for a few years and then start to slow down, i will defintely keep them around as they are my pets. My husband like to make comments about after they are done laying they will be dinner , but that will be over my dead body,lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 29, 2010)

Love the whole thread!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you Ali


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 29, 2010)

great pics!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you. I wish i could get some pics of my hermit that has molted but he only peeks out for a lil and when he sees me he goes back in, but i have been able to see him a little and he is very pale looking, hopefully he gets darker the harder his exo skeleton gets.

I had to really look today for all of them one was under the hidey log, the other tried digging under the water dish but his shell is too big and i had to keep looking for the t hird one and found him on top of the vine,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 31, 2010)

We got our first eggs!!!!!!!!!!!! This morning when i went out to let the girls out there were two eggs in the boxes, and i was squealing like a lil kid while they looked at me like i was a wierdo,lol. then this evening i checked again and found two more eggs. So as it is now we have 4 eggs. Two smaller ones, two bigger ones, two are brown and two are a speckle brown.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 31, 2010)

Cool! So anything special you have to do to make sure they are safe to eat? How long do you suppose they are good once in the fridge?


----------



## Kitty88 (Jul 31, 2010)

Fresh eggs don't have to go in the fridge, as long as you don't wash them! They have a natural coating that keeps the eggs fresh for up to a week or two, so the hen could lay a whole clutch before hatching them.

My neighbor has fifteen chickens. Lol. They're all super friendly, and escape onto the porch to try to find her during the day. XD


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 31, 2010)

not they are ok to eat. Fresh eggs you can keep for a few months i am told. I have to find out exactly how long.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow! I had no idea you could leave them that long. Very cool :dude: I bet they are much better than store bought eggs. I never realized the color difference in eggs either, I suppose I thought they were either white or brown. Certainly not speckled. You learn something new every day :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 1, 2010)

omgosh there are all sorts of colors, they have chickens called Easter Eggers and they lay purple, blue, and pink eggs !!!!!! lol


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 1, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> omgosh there are all sorts of colors, they have chickens called Easter Eggers and they lay purple, blue, and pink eggs !!!!!! lol


Aww come on now, You wouldn't be pulling my leg now would you? :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 1, 2010)

no i am not,lol, it is true.


----------

